# White or Brown



## ScottyEssex (Apr 1, 2011)

Bulking up should i only be eating wholemeal pasta/rice etc or would higher G.I's (white rice and bread be ok considering my goal is to gain weight.

Thanks for reading


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah cant got wrong with brown rice. pasta i would stick to brown all the way mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

This question comes up all the time.

makes practically no difference at all, I eat white


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Live all things in life variety is the spice, nice to have brown and white


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Makes absolutely NO difference!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think from a nutritional stance the brown rice would be a better choice as it has the bran and germ, and some good fats, and although white rice is fortified some of the fiber is gone, not to mention it changes the GI of the food.

So, most of the B3, B1, B6, half of the manganese, half of the phosphorus, more than half of the iron, and all of the fiber and good fats will be removed, and brown rice is richer in selenium.

So, to recap, brown rice is higher in protein, fat, fiber, B1, B2, B3, B6, Folacin, Vitamin E, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium, selenium, and zinc, with just a tiny bit of difference in calories, and carbohydrates , or about 9 calories a cup.

Other than that, taste:lol:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I think from a nutritional stance the brown rice would be a better choice as it has the bran and germ, and some good fats, and although white rice is fortified some of the fiber is gone, not to mention it changes the GI of the food.
> 
> So, most of the B3, B1, B6, half of the manganese, half of the phosphorus, more than half of the iron, and all of the fiber and good fats will be removed, and brown rice is richer in selenium.
> 
> ...


Although none of the above likely makes one jot of difference if the rice isn't prepared properly, which most don't. Any benefits the brown has are probably wiped out by it's antinutrients having not undergone proper prep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bayman said:


> Although none of the above likely makes one jot of difference if the rice isn't prepared properly, which most don't. Any benefits the brown has are probably wiped out by it's antinutrients having not undergone proper prep.


What do you mean by antinutrients?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

hackskii said:


> What do you mean by antinutrients?


Phytates amongst other things, see the posts here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/131759-brown-rice-2.html#post2209503


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bayman said:


> Phytates amongst other things, see the posts here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/131759-brown-rice-2.html#post2209503


But the next post below that suggests washing to deactivate the phytates?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Most supermarket rice, brown or white, is pre soaked as part of processing so most of the phytic acid is dissolved/dissociated and no longer active anyway... extra soaking will reduce any residual phytates so is never a bad thing, but compared to completely unsoaked rice in its natural state the phytates in supermarket brown rice i think are very low.

You can also get around the need to soak completely unprocessed rice all night by just soaking it for about 20 mins with a little vinegar in the water before cooking... or even just addign a little when cooking. The acetic acid in the vinegar helps activate the phytase enzyme in the rice which breaks down the phytates really fast.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, I didnt know that.

Gotta let the wife know about this but she likes white and I like brown rice, but I dont buy the groceries she does.

I just give her the cash to do it. :lol:

Nice posts.............................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Daam thought it was a thread about women, Brown for me ( women ) and bread as well, why not, more crunchy bits


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Whats the verdict on Bread?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Cliff said:


> Whats the verdict on Bread?


Brown or white rice, get them both down you, racist bastar*d* 

As for bread.... The differences between white and brown are significant compared to white and brown rice imo... I've not had white bread in like a year lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Brown or white rice, get them both down you, racist bastar*d*
> 
> As for bread.... *The differences between white and brown are significant* compared to white and brown rice imo... I've not had white bread in like a year lol


In what way are the significant?

As the OP was talking GI Index they are not significant at all- white bread has a GI of 71 and wholemeal has a GI of 70.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

brown dont even bother with white


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I just started having brown rice and i love it!!

Thought it would taste horrible like brown pasta does but its really nice


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> brown dont even bother with white


And your justification for this advice given the info in this thread is?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

martin brown said:


> In what way are the significant?
> 
> As the OP was talking GI Index they are not significant at all- white bread has a GI of 71 and wholemeal has a GI of 70.


I didn't realise that and here's me feeling guilty everytime i have white, I love both but the mrs loves white so I won't worry too much anymore..


----------

